# [Wet Thumb Forum]-MPIAquatics.com



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I have finally updated my page with some new plants "Anubias "petite","marble" and "frazeri" and I added my articles on small aquarium rooms. I hope it will not take as long for updates in the future. I am working on articles on ricca I hope will be finished soon. Thank you all for your support. I can't believe how well this page has worked out. Thank you all!!

Hawk


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Very cool site Hawk. I always enjoy pics of your tanks. Great new article too!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Glad to see this thing is always helping people.

jB


----------

